# 300g



## Indiana Hurricane (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello

I have just recently been given a 300g acrylic tank. I have a 100g now with a xp4 filter and a HOB. I have gotten a RTC and a Shovel nose cat. I do know that they get large. That is really how I found this site. I have read alot of the threads on hear and I have a few questions. I started with a 20g and then a 55g now I have had this 100g now for a few years. My problem is that I have never really gotten into the wet/dry filters. I know that I need to over filter the tank. So, What size wet/dry filter do I need??? Do I also need another filter, type of filter. The tank seems kinda long just to have one filter. I have a few months to set the 300g up since the rtc is only 3" att. I know that I will need another larger tank, so the 300g is just a stepping stone. I think I have been kinda worried/scared to take on a large tank. I think I am up to the challenge, I just need some idea's on the wet/dry filters. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you set on wet/dry filters? I guess I wouldn't even be looking at them, although that may be presecribed for that sized tank. The first thing that popped in my head would be 2-Eheim 2080/2180 filters. Would cost a little over $1k for two, but it would be the ultimate filtration.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

wet/dry filters are far superior to two canisters, eheim makes a wet/dry canister filter that I hear is supposed to be awesome.

I use sealife sytems wet/dry filters on my big tanks.

Here is a link to the one you need for that 300g
Sealife Systems - AquaPro 400 Wet/Dry (aquariums up to 400 gallons) - $449.95

you want 4x turnover rate so you want 1200 gph to be filtered in that tank.

I use the 300g aquapro wet/dry on my 210g(its rated at 300gph) as well as a eheim pro 3 2080 again rated at 300gph and a magnum 350 to keep the water spotless.

two eheim's would not be the ultimate filtration, sorry to say.
Wet/drys are great for larger tanks because the only moving parts are the pumps which can be rebuilt for under 30 bucks if they ever go out, there is no seals, nothing to break, nothing to ever leak.

This is my filter system on my 210
YouTube - DSCN0941.AVI

4x 300w heaters, 2x 1200gph pumps.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It won't be cheap, no matter which way he goes.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Not at all, the bigger the tank the more it costs to get it running and keep it running, I am a big fan of eheims but a wet/dry would do a great deal of good rather then two canisters. I use the wet/drys mainly to have a clean looking tank and very efficient gas exchange.

I didnt mean to step on your toes but i was down that decision road not to long ago with the 210, its only been up and running since may.


----------



## Verse34k (Oct 22, 2009)

just get 2 FX5s only cost you $300-400


----------



## Indiana Hurricane (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------

